# Need Help on ID of Western Saddle's Maker's Mark



## smrobs

A picture would help tremendously but the first brand that pops into my mind is Longhorn. I can't seem to find what their logo looks like but it sounds similar, I think.


----------



## iridehorses

Welcome to the forum!

I thought Longhorn as well, but their border is more of a shield then an oval or circle. They typically put their logo on the fender.

It could be a Corriente

EDIT: I rethought this and the logo I was thinking of was a TexTan not a Longhorn so it may be Longhorn. hmmmmmm I need to look it up.


----------



## Liberty Valance

Ok, I have pictures now. Maybe they'll help.

Here's what the logo looks like on the saddle:
aec19e44.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

1bdb198a.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

Here's the rubbing I did of it...the visibility is a little better:
c51f30a4.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

e8a8670a.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

Here are some pictures of the saddle itself:
44943b91.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

9ef308e7.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

4c4f54bb.jpg picture by LivingDedGrrl - Photobucket

You can't see it from the pictures very well, but the pommel on this thing is huge! It's got a nice deep seat, too. But I'm beginning to wonder if it was hand made or has been repaired...I found some subtle inconsistencies with its construction that you normally wouldn't normally find with a main line company brand. The tooling is very nice and elegant (and the pommel is beautiful!), but the way this thing is put together is more like a tank than a luxury car. The outside looks good and it's tough, but in the places you can't really see it ain't real pretty.


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm thinking that says "Laredo Texas" That logo looks so familiar I can't seem to place it though.


----------



## iridehorses

Well, I doubt it's a Longhorn. Longhorns are made in Greenville, TX and your logo says Laredo, Texas.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Definitely says "Laredo Texas" on the logo... I don't know anything off the top of my head, but gosh that logo looks familiar.


----------



## smrobs

I looked for saddle makers from Laredo, TX and the only big name I could find was jim sands but I have no idea what his logo looks like. That stamp looks like it is from a custom saddle maker, not a big company but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

It almost looks like the bighorn logo, but then again it doesn't.


----------



## Liberty Valance

I found some things about it today, but not much. I actually found a website that used to have a 1992 of the same saddle. It's a saddle shop in Texas somewhere, but the image isn't on their site any more so I can only see the thumbnail. :^/

I found an old Horsetopia thread from 2007 that suggested that maybe the keeper was a replacement keeper for a saddle shop in Laredo, Texas that had keepers specially made for them, and they would replace them on the saddles that they sold. I don't know why anyone would take the old maker's mark off and put a new one on. Ever hear of that? (I live in Ohio and I've never known a tack shop do that)


----------



## iridehorses

There were and are many saddle shops that make saddles for tack shops under license to the tack shop. Texas is a meca for saddle makers so having shop make a vanity brand made for a tack shop is certainly not unheard of and a good possibility for your saddle.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Texas is loaded with big-name and lesser known saddlers. There is a chance that whoever made your saddle is no longer in the business of saddle-making. What Iride mentioned is also accurate - some tack shops order saddle from makers specifically for their shops.

Or perhaps the original latigo holder was damaged and this is a replacement from a repair shop of sorts. Though that seems unlikely.

Best of luck finding our more about it.


----------



## CowgirlNRiggin

I have a VERY similar western saddle with the same Texas Longhorn stamp. Same metal/leather twist on the pommel and cantle. My saddle was purchased in the heart of Texas at a western store by my mother in the early 1970's and Im digging through years of receipts. The particular saddle I have is not hand made, however it is like having the Eddie Bauer Eddition of western saddles!! When she purchased the saddle she said there were at least 20 on the showroom floor each with a different twist and custom pieces could be added. Mom says the saddles were simply known as The Longhorns back then!! Hope that helps!!


----------



## charmon

I too am trying to identify a saddle I own. The mark is just above the strriup leather and is a "W" with a saddle image in the center of the W. Any infor will be appreciated. Thanks. Chhris


----------



## charmon

Please help me identify the maker's mark on my saddle. It is a capital "W" with diamond shapes within the outline of the W and has a saddle in the center of the W. Thanks much.


----------



## smrobs

Charmon, you would probably have better luck creating your own thread and including pictures of the mark.


----------



## Wolfmare

*Old thread about old saddle.*

I know it's be a while but your post came up while I was searching for info about a saddle I have. Very similar to yours, and a 1992. Dying to see the thumbnail of the one you found in Texas like it. Any chance it's gathering dust in your computer?


----------

